# Techno Hunt in West M.I.



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Wondering if anyone can help me out, did a search and didnt find anything. We used to shoot techno tournaments at Black Dog Outfitters before they closed but havnt heard of another shop in West M.I having it. 

Anybody know of one?


----------



## MDC (Apr 6, 2013)

Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Trigger Time Outfitters, in Big Rapids


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Allendale grand valley sporting goods has one. Great time. trigger time in big rapids and fps archery in Cadillac. They are all nice setups. im sure theres more, those are just the ones ive been to


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you gentlemen, see ya there!


MDC said:


> Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale.





kstout said:


> Trigger Time Outfitters, in Big Rapids





outdoorsaddict99 said:


> Allendale grand valley sporting goods has one. Great time. trigger time in big rapids and fps archery in Cadillac. They are all nice setups. im sure theres more, those are just the ones ive been to


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Magnum Sports in Greenville has a dart system with leagues and Twin Ponds in Stanton has a techno hunt, as well as 3D.


----------

